# Case 580D noob question



## hshift (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone with experience on this tractor know what the shift pattern is for the four speed transmission/transaxle control which is on the floor of the cab. There are no markings on the knob and the manual doesn't list them. Just got this tractor, it's my first and I don't want to mess up anything until I can learn what all the controls are for. Thanks and its a 1983.


----------

